

Animatronic suit used by an actor playing Goro, for Mortal Kombat(1995) movie - evab
http://newslamp.com/post/106863/goro-from-the-mortal-kombat-1995-film-was-an-actor-wearing-a-120lb-animatronic-suit

======
gus_massa
I like the video, but even the description in the submitted page is only a
copy of the description of the video in Youtube. Direct link to the video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVi2klX_feE>

------
benologist
That was awesome.

